# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Swordtails >  Swordtails

## James

Swordtails are hardy and colorful fish that make a  wonderful addition to the passive community aquarium. Swordtails are  easy to breed, and new color varieties are developed through selective  breeding programs. Swordtails add interest and color to the passive  community aquarium, and make a perfect addition for the novice to expert  alike. 

<span class="v11">

----------

